# How do you show your hoomins luv?



## AstiBunners (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi! I'm Asti!  Whenever my mommy let's me out of my cage or comes in da room, I always say 'hi' with lots of binkies. When she's laying on the floor or on her bed, I come and lay on her shoulder or neck and give her kissies. Sometimes I even bring her some hay to nom, but I don't think she likes it very much. 

What do you do to show your hoomins luv?


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey dis is Lola and I always know when mummy wants my luv because she kisses and nuzzles my nose! So i return de favour by kissing her and groomin her!


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 6, 2011)

Willow here, whenever I want to show my mom I luv her I dig and scratch at her legs and feet, and if that doesn't work I give her a little love bite to get her attention


----------



## Alek (Aug 19, 2011)

When I'm running around I do kicks and jumps to make her laugh. She lays on the floor and I lay next to her and groom her hair- it's long like mine. I like to lay across whatever she's working on so she has to pay attention to me. Hoomins are so nice, they make great pets.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

I lick Mommies arm to say "I Love You!" And boy does it work. She just loves it so much. She claims that I'm the most adorable little bunny in the world and dotes over me. SO I lick her more.



~Ripley


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2011)

This is Sweetie: I give my mommy bunny kisses all the time. She loves them bunny kisses on her nose, she melts and pets me nad says thank you to me.


----------



## Anaira (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't. I expect the human to show ME love!


----------



## megs (Aug 27, 2011)

Harley here! :biggrin2:

I show my love by licking her hand or at her trousers!  
I sometimes stretch out across her and let her pet me!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 27, 2011)

I lick mom's arm and face until she says they are sore. I just love to groom mom.
Benjamin


----------



## meganchantal (Aug 28, 2011)

I make my hoomins laugh a lot because I do lots of binkies for them. I make sure to lay over whatever my hoomin is working on so that she has to pet me... Sometimes I even kiss her nose when she lays on the floor! I don't think she likes my love-bites, though...



:happyrabbit:

WOTS OF WUV.

- Mika


----------

